# Solved: Gmail Drive error



## thelagun (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi, i've installed a Gmail Drive but when trying 2 open it i get the enclosed error message. Any ideas ?
10x


----------



## thelagun (Dec 22, 2008)

the Gmail drive error has not been solved yet... 10x


----------



## echicken (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think GMail wants you wasting their space...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is against the terms of service for GMAIL, I'm closing this.


----------

